# Annapolis 26 rudder



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone out there know the dimensions of an Annopolis 26 rudder?
Mine recently went to the bottom of Davy Jones Locker and I need to make another.


----------



## Pater (Aug 11, 2009)

Check with Mystic SeaPort in Mystic Conn. I understand they have an extensive collection of plans, loftings and dimensional drawings in their research library.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thanks Pater*

Thanks Pater,
I Have actually been there a few dacades ago. I never knew they had that.
Tom


----------



## interloper (Feb 29, 2012)

4rider said:


> Does anyone out there know the dimensions of an Annopolis 26 rudder?
> Mine recently went to the bottom of Davy Jones Locker and I need to make another.


I was wondering how the rudder failed on your Annapolis 26. Did the rudder or stock actually fail structurally, or was it a fastener failure, such as bolt or shear pin. The reason that I am asking is that I am considering buying one of these boats, and I want to know what to look out for.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Here are a couple leads you might want to follow:

The Annapolis 26 was built for the Annapolis Sailing School who still was using them until a few years ago, but they no longer appear on their webpage.

The Annapolis 26 was designed by John Holmes. The last I heard, John was still living in Nokomis, Florida. For the original poster, there is a profile picture of the rudder on Sailboat Data ANNAPOLIS 26 (HOLMES) sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

Sailboat Data said that the boats were built by Tidewater Boats. There were two different Tidewater Boats, one in Tampa which is still in business and one on Maryland's Eastern Shore which may or may not still be around.

Some of the boats were reportedly built by Roger Moorman (Gloucester, Va.) but regrettably Roger died in 2012. There may be records of his work at the Mariner's Museum, in Newport News, VA.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Try Cardinal Yachts, 5457 Aragorn Ln, Gloucester, VA 23061 (804) 693-5928. No garuantees but they may still have Annapolis 26 parts around.


----------

